# Radial filter and Graduated filter problems



## dave2222001 (Dec 8, 2016)

When I apply one of these filters the area selected goes dark red/brown. When I then try to Change the photograph none of the Sliders work. The tools are all switched on. I am not a Computer wiz so please help.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Take a look at the toolbar below the image.  Toggle it on with the short cut key {T} if it is not showing.  In the toolbar there is a checkbox labeled "Show Selected Overlay".  Uncheck it to see the effect instead of a masking that shows what areas will be affected.  You can also toggle the overlay on and off with the shortcut key {O}.  {Shft}{O} will cycle through the three mask overlay colors.


----------



## dave2222001 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for that Cletus, Unfortunately with the lower toolbar on there is no ''show selected overlay, the only one is grid overlay obviously tot relevant. Any more ideas please.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 8, 2016)

It's really there:



 

As Cletus suggested, type O to toggle the mask on and off.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 8, 2016)

dave2222001 said:


> Thanks for that Cletus, Unfortunately with the lower toolbar on there is no ''show selected overlay, the only one is grid overlay obviously tot relevant. Any more ideas please.



'Grid overlay' suggests that you have not activated a filter or the brush. It's an option in the standard view of the Develop module.


----------



## dave2222001 (Dec 9, 2016)

O thanks out there all working again now Excellent and thanks again.


----------

